# wont poop outside........



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

Beau is doing pretty good with peeing outside (he has a pee pad inside in case) and will whine and let me know he has to go out. But he never tells me and we cant seem to get him to poop outside...... or even on the pad! he always runs in the toy roomand does it in there which is GROSS!  
Iwill take him out over and over when I think he needs to go and he will just walk around forever and not do it. I always take him out to go potty on a leash since our fence isnt finished so I dont know if he is shy about going with us right there or what???? 
oh but then we go up to hubby's parents house about every 3-4 weeks and beau has gone with us 3 times now and will use the pad we have for him up there! what's with that/!?!? so I know that HE KNOWS BETTER! I know I keep a closer eye on him up there and if he is sniffing around I will just look at him and say "beauuuuu" in a stern voice and he will go on the pad. why not at home?!?!?!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Try taking one of his poops outside so he can smell it out there. I know, sounds gross, but maybe he needs to know it's ok.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

and he is about 6 months old now....... is it normal to still have accidents at this point? 
he has pooped outside a few times but it's been awhile.......


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dogs are picky but i think its instinct when they wanna poop outside or not. do you tell him to poop at a certain spot or do you let him pick a spot? as for the toy room maybe u should just keep a pad in there as well...my guy picks the livingroom and my room as poo spots inside and he likes to poop on pebbles and sometimes grass outside


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lily likes to poo on mulch outside. She also still has accidents in the house. She's 5 m/o today.


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Good Luck with the pooping outside. I have no suggestions for you.
Zeth is 1 1/2 and will not poop outside. We can go for a 3 mile walk around the lake and he will only pee. He makes sure to mark everything. The minute we get in the house he runs to his pad and poops. I've tried taking the pad outside with poop on it but nooooooooo. After trying for a year I finally gave up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you punish Beau when you find his poo in the house? If so, he is probably going in the toy room because he is trying to "hide" it. He is associating going poo with getting in trouble, which is why he doesn't want to go in front of you, like on the leash. 

The only thing I can think of is to shut the toy room door so he can't go in there. And watch him like a hawk. If you can't watch him, put him in a crate. He will eventually HAVE to go when you take him outside. Have some treats in your pocket and as soon as he goes, make like a crazy person and start praising him up in your happiest voice and giving him a treat and making a huge deal of it.

He will learn quickly that going poo outside pleases you. Chi's are sensitive. 

Brodysmom


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

I dont actually punish him I just say BEAU! no-no!! and your right, I probably shouldnt do that cuase he will run away as soon as he does it with his ears down so I know that HE knows that I'm not happy when he does that.  I ALWAYS give him a little piece of a dog biscuit when he goes anything outside and get all excited and tell him what a good boy he is over and over. I do try to keep the toy room door shut but with a 3 and 6 year old and babysitting a 3 year old that doesnt always work cuase they are constantly in adn out and leaving the door open. I usually keep the bedrooms doors shut too and left the girls door open for 2 min and he went in there and pooped and came running out with his ears down. hmmmmmmmmm I guess I wont say anything anymore when I find it and just keep taking him out every few hours and take his poop outside instead of flushing it from now on.????  
oh should add that there used to be a pee pad in the toy room but hubby said that had to stop cause it's gross cause it's the room the kids are in alot....... so we have had it out of there for about a month. and he barely used it for poo in there anyways, he would still go in the closet or corner. so yea I guess he's trying to hide it.*sigh* I will have to keep working on this one!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco poops twice a day some times three times, but I know exactly when he is going to do it. He goes every morning after he eats sometimes once during the day and once at night after he eats dinner. My point is can't you figure out exactly when he is going to go so you can get him out side, if you keep taking him out every time you know it is time for him to go wont he finally get the idea? It must be really frustrating.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tanna said:


> Paco poops twice a day some times three times, but I know exactly when he is going to do it. He goes every morning after he eats sometimes once during the day and once at night after he eats dinner. My point is can't you figure out exactly when he is going to go so you can get him out side, if you keep taking him out every time you know it is time for him to go wont he finally get the idea? It must be really frustrating.


Good point Tanna. Brody goes twice a day after eating too, so make sure that Beau is on a schedule and that you KNOW when he's got to go and then don't give him the opportunity to make a mistake. If you take him out and he doesn't go, then into the crate he goes, or put him on a leash connected to you. Retraining is a PAIN, I sympathize, but it's the only way to get him to go.

Shoot, I told Brody he was A BAD BOY for tearing up his pee pad and he wouldn't go NEAR a pee pad for weeks as he associated it with me being mad at him. I can't believe how sensitive they are! 

Brodysmom


----------

